# Product use order



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

There are so many posts on this forum about which order products should be used in, so i put together this diagram in illustrator to indicate the order of use for detailing products.


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

nice ......what about adding a pad guide


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats nice - very clear! I like it! :thumb:


----------



## Grae (Apr 1, 2006)

that's saved me from asking so many questions

Nice one:thumb:


----------

